
American consumers prepared to pay more for clean energy - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/american-consumers-prepared-to-pay-more-for-clean-energy/
======
consultutah
The survey has an altruism bias. While most Americans would be willing to pay
extra if they had the extra money, most Americans don't have the money.

